# Himalayan Chews (doggy crack)



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks to Karen and Kodi's thumbs and paws up- we tried these today. I got the small ones that come 3- 5 to a pack. The boys have been working on them for over an hour...And have barely made a dent. Ironically, Jasper is much more into them than Cash. Jasper rarely chews and usually has had enough way before Cash who can get through a bully stick in 5 minutes. But they both are coveting theirs... Cash seems positive that Jasper has got somehting different and keeps looking at Jasper, and when Jasper takes a breather he sneaks in and takes his, but then Jasper takes Cash's and then Cash wants the one Jasper has. I have not seen them do this with any treat since they were puppies. Hopefully no runny butts... but doesn't seem like they are consuming too much it is just keeping them busy.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Missy said:


> Thanks to Karen and Kodi's thumbs and paws up- we tried these today. I got the small ones that come 3- 5 to a pack. The boys have been working on them for over an hour...And have barely made a dent. Ironically, Jasper is much more into them than Cash. Jasper rarely chews and usually has had enough way before Cash who can get through a bully stick in 5 minutes. But they both are coveting theirs... Cash seems positive that Jasper has got somehting different and keeps looking at Jasper, and when Jasper takes a breather he sneaks in and takes his, but then Jasper takes Cash's and then Cash wants the one Jasper has. I have not seen them do this with any treat since they were puppies. Hopefully no runny butts... but doesn't seem like they are consuming too much it is just keeping them busy.


TOTALLY doggie crack!! I love those things, glad your dogs are liking them too!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't forget, when the end bit gets too small, pop it into the microwave for 40 seconds to a minute. It becomes a puffed up, easily chewable/edible treat that you won't have to worry about your dog swallowing whole


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

My cooper has been chewing one of these chews for days he loves it and has gone half way through one so if i just microwave it, it'll get bigger?


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Also, these chews are sort of expensive i bought two small pieces for $10. Can anyone recommend a good place to buy them?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I ordered some recently, too, but haven't gotten them yet. Glad you reminded me - I will have to check on that. I ordered them at doggyloot.com during one of their daily specials. I got two packages of two mediums for $13.35, I think and it came to $15 total. They should be here by now!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

My dog could care less about them. His love is pigs snouts.....


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Can you post a pic of what these look like??? 

thanks


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

still haven't tried them... but we totally need to soon! Wish I could find some place local that sold them!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

loriabigail said:


> My cooper has been chewing one of these chews for days he loves it and has gone half way through one so if i just microwave it, it'll get bigger?


Yes, but more easily edible (i.e., not a long-lasting treat anymore). It's just a good way to not waste the end bits


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

They are expensive. But if they last days they are much cheaper than bully sticks that last 15 minutes in our house. Also, I don't know the calories on HDC but they last so long I am not concerned. But bully sticks have 29 calories and inch. A 4 inch bully is a meal for a small dog.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Do these chews get a bit crumbly . My cooper is really going at it and little crumbs are left on the floor


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> Do these chews get a bit crumbly . My cooper is really going at it and little crumbs are left on the floor


Yes, Kodi does chip off little bits. But they are easily vacuumed up. And they don't smell NEARLY as bad as flossies, bully sticks, pig snouts and ears and the other meat products. All of those just make me gag.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I just microwaved an end bit wow!!! It grew twice the size what a great tip


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I just found them on Amazon for 9.35 free shipping for a 3-5pc bag (3 1/2oz) Thanks for the suggestion, they will be part of Ozzie's 1st birthday basket!!! And Kathie, I love doggieloot! I got him a stuffed top hat filled with little bunnies and a box filled with little stuffed bones....activity toys to keep him working  Those will be in his birthday basket too but I am having a hard time waiting to give them to him!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo seems to always crack them in half.

One thing I hate is when he gnaws his teeth over then..shredding the chew instead of biting it. Almost like his teeth are a cheese grater. The little bits get all over his mouth and hair.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't heard of these - what are they made of?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

waybrook said:


> I haven't heard of these - what are they made of?


It's basically a hardened (very hard!) cheese made out of yak and cow's milk, salt and lime juice. (Yes, that's all that is in it!) Very low fat, high protein long-lasting chews ("Protein 52.6 %. Carbohydrates 30.3%. Fat 0.9 %. Ash Food 6.0 %. Moisture 10.2 %."). Most dogs LOVE them, some not so much. For a dog that loves them, most owners love them too since they are relatively healthy, keep the dog's attention for a long time, and last very many chewing sessions 

http://www.himalayandogchew.com/


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

narci said:


> Oreo seems to always crack them in half.
> 
> One thing I hate is when he gnaws his teeth over then..shredding the chew instead of biting it. Almost like his teeth are a cheese grater. The little bits get all over his mouth and hair.


That's what Cey does too, I just assumed it was supposed to be worked that way since if he tried to just bite it, it's hard enough to probably break his teeth lol. Cey eats the shreds though, I haven't ever seen any in his hair or anything...

If Oreo keeps breaking them maybe try getting him a larger size?


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

When do you microwave it? When there is 1 inch left? 2 inche?


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

heatherk said:


> That's what Cey does too, I just assumed it was supposed to be worked that way since if he tried to just bite it, it's hard enough to probably break his teeth lol. Cey eats the shreds though, I haven't ever seen any in his hair or anything...
> 
> If Oreo keeps breaking them maybe try getting him a larger size?


I already get oreo the second largest size chews.

We can't get any bigger (we tried) he won't chew it.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Definitely going to try the chews. 

My pup does love bully sticks, but like you all I hated the odor. I think it was someone on this website that rec'd: bestbullysticks.com where you can order odor-free bullies. I think we bought a 25-pack of them over a year ago and work through them at a rate of 1/month.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

I just ordered two more of these at Amazon for $14.90 using Amazon Prime. I got the size for dogs 20-40 lbs because they are long enough for Luna and Sola to hold in their paws and chew on the end. We did get one that fell on the tile and broken in half--ended with two short pieces which are not so "holdable". (They also like us to hold them for them and the longer ones make us our fingers seem more secure. lol). I think stronger chewer Luna leaves some of those tiny tiny pieces. Our chews end up with grooves from their teeth. They would prefer flossies but they get too much 'food' out of the flossie. Going to try the microwave on one that is about an inch and a half long.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok.. 3 days of two one hour sessions each day. And I still have a pretty decent size chew left. Jasper adores these. Cash, seems dumfounded by Jaspers delight. And does not love them all that much... He hoards them (jasper can't have anything good  but does not chew that much. In fact he threw up yesterday afternoon, a little bile and chew So maybe they don't agree with him. Just the opposite with antlers. Cash Loves them and will knaw for hours. Jasper just looks at me like, don't you have something I like?


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

How young a pup can enjoy one of these Himalayan highs?


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine have enjoyed them as early as 4 months. They don't get much off with the baby teeth.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*so 11 weeks*

Is too early do you think? And do chewing on these ultimately edible chews diminish appetite for food? Thanks


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine get so little off of the chew at one time--even after chewing for 20-30 minutes--that food desire is not diminished. I don't know if 11 weeks is too early. I don't think we happened to start Luna on the chews that early but I can't think of any reason why they couldn't start that early. Perhaps others will comment on this.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I brought Maccabee home at 10 weeks. His breeders (Pam & Tom King) included a Himalayan Chew in his "goody bag." He chews on it occasionally, but he doesn't seem to "love" it.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Off topic, but I love your avatar. The black/red contrast is beautiful and the pup is beyond cuteness!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

LunasMom said:


> Off topic, but I love your avatar. The black/red contrast is beautiful and the pup is beyond cuteness!


Thanks, but I cannot take credit. I borrowed the pic off my breeder's web page once I knew which puppy would be mine, but before I got him.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I brought Maccabee home at 10 weeks. His breeders (Pam & Tom King) included a Himalayan Chew in his "goody bag." He chews on it occasionally, but he doesn't seem to "love" it.


My Cooper really loves the chews. He's already gone through two and I've only had him for 2 1/2 wks!!! I ordered them from Amazon but I'm disappointed in what I rec'd. I purchased them in the small and got three very small pieces for $9.52. Cooper chews these on and off all day. Whenever he mouths me (which has significantly decreased) I give him the chews and he can get into it for an hour or more. I really attribute the chews to why he has almost stopped mouthing.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

loriabigail said:


> My Cooper really loves the chews. He's already gone through two and I've only had him for 2 1/2 wks!!! I ordered them from Amazon but I'm disappointed in what I rec'd. I purchased them in the small and got three very small pieces for $9.52. Cooper chews these on and off all day. Whenever he mouths me (which has significantly decreased) I give him the chews and he can get into it for an hour or more. I really attribute the chews to why he has almost stopped mouthing.


Yea, puppies mouthing is IMHO a natural inclination to chew. Which doesn't mean that people should be OK with them mouthing people or other things that shouldn't be chewed/mouthed, but I think for the most part, that with redirection most puppies outgrow their 'mouthiness' .

Ceylon certainly chewed things a LOT more when he was a small puppy... even my coffee table and other wooden furniture lol. Thank goodness he has outgrown the desire to chew on furniture!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

loriabigail said:


> My Cooper really loves the chews. He's already gone through two and I've only had him for 2 1/2 wks!!! I ordered them from Amazon but I'm disappointed in what I rec'd. I purchased them in the small and got three very small pieces for $9.52. Cooper chews these on and off all day. Whenever he mouths me (which has significantly decreased) I give him the chews and he can get into it for an hour or more. I really attribute the chews to why he has almost stopped mouthing.


And by the way, that is a pretty reasonable price for the Himalayan chews; they tend to be expensive, but so much more longer-lasting than most other chews (other than the icky plastic ones, that most of us don't want our dogs chewing and eating anyway!) that it tends to be worth it. I'm surprised that Cooper has already gone through two, though like I said above, puppies LOVE to chew so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised lol. Have you tried antlers? Cey was never really into antlers but I only tried them after he was through his puppy chewing stage. They last even longer than the Himalayan chews...


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I gave Cooper an antler but he didn't seem too interested. He does love his chews though. When I first brought him home he tried to chew my kitchen cabs on the bottom but I rubbed hand soap on them and he stopped. He does try to put his little teeth on everything (like right now he keeps trying to get to this laptop) but I immediately give him his chew and he's happy until the next time and then I do the same thing over and over and over. but it seems that being patient and teaching him what's his to chew and what's not is working overall. he's a happy little boy
he first got his chew in his goody from the Kings and what a blessing.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*waiting for chews*

Can't wait for them to arrive I've been trying the Ian Dunbar approach of teaching the pup how to have my hand in his mouth without hurting me and my forearms look like pin cushions (worse actually when I use bandaids).The rugs and me seem his favorite chew opportunities so I'll be grateful when I have a great alternative to offer him. His chew needs are impressive.

Question:
Right now, his sharp little teeth can't really do too much damage to the edge of a thick rug etc. etc. but we are being attentive thinking that when he gets older, his big teeth could really do some damage. BUT if they outgrow this chew obsession anyway, maybe we shouldn't worry about the stuff he can't really hurt?


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not very experienced with this sort of thing as Cooper is only my second dog - but I would absolutely NOT allow your puppy to chew things other than his own toys. It's not just whether or not he will damage the item but that he needs to learn what is his and what is not. And, you want to be able to decide that. if you allow the rug, what's next? Towels, sweaters, your guests handbags. 

It might seem easier to allow him to chew the rug but I think in the long run you'll be sorry you weren't firm. Until the chews ariive, use whatever your no word is and do not permit the rug chewing. Distract him with other toys. Move him from the area until he is trained. 

This is just my inexperienced opinion - let's see what others say.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Also, when you use your no word, (I use uh uh) use it every single time. that's what I do. No exceptions or allowances. It may sound strict but a puppy is also trained when you are giving him exceptions. He learns, hey once in a while I get my way, so I'll just keep trying.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> I'm not very experienced with this sort of thing as Cooper is only my second dog - but I would absolutely NOT allow your puppy to chew things other than his own toys. It's not just whether or not he will damage the item but that he needs to learn what is his and what is not. And, you want to be able to decide that. if you allow the rug, what's next? Towels, sweaters, your guests handbags.
> 
> It might seem easier to allow him to chew the rug but I think in the long run you'll be sorry you weren't firm. Until the chews ariive, use whatever your no word is and do not permit the rug chewing. Distract him with other toys. Move him from the area until he is trained.
> 
> This is just my inexperienced opinion - let's see what others say.


I agree. As he gets older, and has more freedom, it will be even MORE important for him to know the difference between HIS things (OK to chew) and everything else (NOT OK to chew). This will help keep him safe as he matures!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> Definitely going to try the chews.
> 
> My pup does love bully sticks, but like you all I hated the odor. I think it was someone on this website that rec'd: bestbullysticks.com where you can order odor-free bullies. I think we bought a 25-pack of them over a year ago and work through them at a rate of 1/month.


Marlowe's Girl, Are you happy with the odor-free bully sticks? Riley LOVES bully sticks but I can't stand the smell!

Rita


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

We just got our shipment of HDCs from doggyloot. Riley hasn't put his down. He chews for a while, carries it around for a while, chews in a new spot. He loves it!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I must have the only dog who could care less about them. Just not a big chewer I guess. I thought for sure she would go for these.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we've never tried them... maybe someday!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

whimsy said:


> I must have the only dog who could care less about them. Just not a big chewer I guess. I thought for sure she would go for these.


Nope, I got one. While Marlowe has chewed on it some, he much prefers his odorless bully stick or his Dingo bone (he carries that rawhide thing everywhere and I find them buried in beds, couches, anything).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lol. HDC's are so last week for my boys. Now Neither of them chew them. They both guard them and don't let each other at there's but they don't chew. Silly boys.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I bought a package of 3 of these ($30 yikes) and Brody should, in theory, love these since he's never met a cheese he doesn't like.

He does, in fact, like them IF someone chips off pieces for him. He's either too lazy or too stupid to actually chew the thing himself.

Grrrr


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Gotta say that Joey loves these things! He also really loved low odor bully sticks, but it seems he is sensitive to beef, so no more bullies for him. Luckily I found out about Himalayan chews from the lovely folks on Havanese Forum! Thanks!


----------

